# Western Conference Semifinals Series Thread: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*VS*








*Phoenix Suns (0-0) - Dallas Mavericks (0-0)  *


*Starting Lineup*






































*Steve Nash | Joe Johnson | Quentin Richardson | Shawn Marion | Amare Stoudemire*


*Key Reserves*






































*Jackson - Hunter - Brazilian Blur Barbosa - Waltah Mac - BO!*



*VS*







































*Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier*



*Key Reserves*





































*Stackhouse - Daniels - Harris - Henderson - Bradley*




* LETS GO SUNS!!!!!!*


OT: Join the Suns Amazing Race/Big Brother Game!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks/Houston Rockets*

Game 1 will be Monday and Game 2 Wednesday.

:sigh: So long without the Suns kills me...:biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks/Houston Rockets*










*Suns Embracing the Unknown *



> The Suns resumed practice on Tuesday morning to prepare for an unknown opponent on a yet-to-be-determined date.
> 
> After completing their first round playoff series sweep in Memphis on Sunday night, Phoenix must now wait for the conclusion of the Houston-Dallas series to find out who and when they play in the Western Conference Semifinals.
> 
> ...





The good thing is that either the Mavs or Rockets will only have a day rest after going 7 long games anad we got more than a week.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks/Houston Rockets*

Kekai and all you other talented guys,

Thank you for starting the great looking threads for the playoff series and individual games. You guys are doing an excellent job, and I greatly appreciate all that are doinf here in the Suns Forum. You guys are really making this forum go. Thank you.

G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks*

Suns Playoff Schedule

May 9
*2005 NBA Playoffs, Round Two, Game 1*;
Suns vs. Dal or Hou, AWA, 7:30 p.m., TNT
 <A href="http://www.ticketmaster.com/artist/806004/">*Buy Tickets Online!* 







May 11
*2005 NBA Playoffs, Round Two, Game 2*;
Suns vs. Dal or Hou, AWA, 7:30 p.m., TNT
 <A href="http://www.ticketmaster.com/artist/806004/">*Buy Tickets Online!* 







May 13
*2005 NBA Playoffs, Round Two, Game 3*;
Suns @ Dal or Hou, 6:30 p.m., ESPN 







May 15
*2005 NBA Playoffs, Round Two, Game 4*;
Suns @ Dal or Hou, TBD


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks*

Jackson facing one of his many former teams. Nash facing his former team. Finley facing his former team. Should be an awesome series.

Nash>Terry
JJ>Finley
Q=Howard
Dirk>Marion
Stoudemire>Dampier

IMO, but the Mavs KILL us with their bench.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks/Houston Rockets*



G-Force said:


> Kekai and all you other talented guys,
> 
> Thank you for starting the great looking threads for the playoff series and individual games. You guys are doing an excellent job, and I greatly appreciate all that are doinf here in the Suns Forum. You guys are really making this forum go. Thank you.
> 
> G-Force


No prob G. Thats what I do. :biggrin:


----------



## TheAnswer[3] (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks*

This definitely should be a very fun series to watch. I think that Amare is gonna have a huge series against Dirk and Damp. He is just to strong. Also look for Dirk to have another bad series with another long player guarding him in Marion.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks*

This should be an amazing series to watch. Hopefully Nash doesn't let all the media attention he's going to receieve phase him. Anyways the week rest should definitely favor us in this series.


I say Suns in 7.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks*

If a frog had wings, he wouldn't bump his butt when he hopped.

If the Mavs go off like they did in game 7, heaven help the Suns.

If Jason Terry continues to attack, Terry>Nash.

If Dirk snaps out of it, Marion will have to expend more energy on D.

No if here, Mavs find it MUCH easier to score in this round.

:banana: :banana: Mavs in 6. :banana: :banana:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks*



bray1967 said:


> If a frog had wings, he wouldn't bump his butt when he hopped.
> 
> If the Mavs go off like they did in game 7, heaven help the Suns.
> 
> ...


If Terry plays like he did vs the Rockets, then Terry>Nash.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks*

The Suns will take this in 6. The Mavs might be trying to get this defense reputation, but that's all gone this series. They've been a running, no defense team for years, and a decent defensive team for maybe half a year? All the run, and gun the Suns do will be to much for Dallas to resist, and will basically say screw defense and try to outscore the Suns. Which is bad for them.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks*

Lets get it ON!!

Mavs Vs. Suns.


Too much Amare and too much shooting.

I am saying Suns in 6.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks*



SirChaz said:


> Lets get it ON!!
> 
> Mavs Vs. Suns.
> 
> ...


Yay Chaz. Post here more man! :yes:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks*

Suns in 5.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

whoops..haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ew, I wouldn't let ANYONE or ANYTHING keep me from watching. Not even the g/f..lol


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Ew, I wouldn't let ANYONE or ANYTHING keep me from watching. Not even the g/f..lol


Its not the girl lol. Its something important I will say later.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Its not the girl lol. Its something important I will say later.


Oh, no I didn't say it was. Just saying not even she would keep me from watching it. But that's cool, you don't have to say if you don't want to, even later. I'm sure they're are exceptions to me that I wouldn't watch, maybe someone dying.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Oh, no I didn't say it was. Just saying not even she would keep me from watching it. But that's cool, you don't have to say if you don't want to, even later. I'm sure they're are exceptions to me that I wouldn't watch, maybe someone dying.


heh, you sure are a loyal Boyfriend. I'm actually going to be with my friends at a dance. We are going to crash it and probably get into a fight :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Game 4 and 5 I will be on here mos def!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> heh, you sure are a loyal Boyfriend. I'm actually going to be with my friends at a dance. We are going to crash it and probably get into a fight :biggrin:


Hey, I see her a lot and I ususally leave before game comes on, except tonight I'm not seeing her cuz shes got something she's doing. But she understands, so I think lol. It's not bad though, it's not like I'm putting sports infront of her cuz that's not how I see it.. I am loyal. It's not like my cheating on her with the Suns lol.

lol @you guys crashing a dance


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Hey, I see her a lot and I ususally leave before game comes on, except tonight I'm not seeing her cuz shes got something she's doing. But she understands, so I think lol. It's not bad though, it's not like I'm putting sports infront of her cuz that's not how I see it.. I am loyal. It's not like my cheating on her with the Suns lol.
> 
> lol @you guys crashing a dance


Haha. Yeah I was just joking with you man.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Excellent!!! Up 2-1 on the Mavs. Lets go Boys


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: Phoenix Suns vs. Dallas Mavericks*



bray1967 said:


> If Jason Terry continues to attack, Terry>Nash.
> 
> banana: :banana: Mavs in 6. :banana: :banana:


I may have to rethink that bit about Nash. :clown:


----------

